# gräten im dosenfisch



## 42er barsch (8. Dezember 2012)

hi,

mal ne frage ( einige fragen :vik: ) an die koch-spezialisten oder sogar lebensmittel-chemiker unter den boardies.

ich esse ( und das ganz gerne ! ) ab und zu mal ne dose fisch. meistens sardinen in öl aber auch mal makrelenfilet oder geräucherte bückling-filets oder ....

beim essen o.g. sortiere ich die gräten die ich vorfinde ( nein ,die stören mich nicht. weiterlesen ! ) vorsichtig aus um diese nach dem essen zu untersuchen.

ich bin von der konsistenz und struktur dieser faszniert.|bigeyes

manchmal noch gänzlich erhalten ( hauptsächlich bei makrelenfilet )
und in einer grösse die so manchen vom fischessen abschrecken würde.

jedoch wie schon erwähnt von einer erstaunlichen konsistenz, nämlich weich und brüchig und beim essen nicht störend.#6

ich fand schon komplette rippengräten bei den makrelenund bei den sardinen ist sowieso das gesmte gerippe incl. wirbelsäule noch drinne,selbst diese sind kein problem und wenn im mund kaum wahrnehmbar.

wie geht das ?|kopfkrat

wer arbeitet in der fischindustrie und kann mir das erklären ?#c

ich selbst bin leidenschaftlicher weisfischverwerter und habe schon alles erdenkliche ausprobiert, hinter dieses geheimniss bin ich aber leider noch nicht gestiegen.

liegt es an den fischen ?#c

gibt es einen unterschied der gräten bei süss-oder salzwasserfischen ?#c

ich stelle ( aus süsswasserfischen ) meine eigene matjes- bismark- oder rollmopsart mit hervorragenden ergebnissen her, habe gebratene weisfischfilets schon in allem erdenklichem eingelegt ( zum teil  mit exzellentem erfolg aber auch gegenteilig|supergri ) 

werden die evtl. mit druck behandelt ?|kopfkrat

würde dann aber nicht auch das fleisch zerfallen ?#c

einen schnellkochtopf um das auszuprobieren besitze ich leider nicht, vielleicht hat einer von euch mal ne erfahrung damit gemacht.

oder sind die fische mit irgendwelchen zartmachern / grätenweichmachern vorbehandelt ?|kopfkrat

ich wäre für rege teilnahme und eine antwort-flut sehr dankbar.

grüsse 42er barsch


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Das alles frage ich mich auch manchmal! Ich bin auch ein (heimlicher) Fan von Dosenfisch! Wahrscheinlich wird der Fisch auf ein Fließband geschmissen und dann die Dose mit ordentlich Druck, wie beim "Kekse ausstechen" einfach verkehrtrum drübergestülpt! Was dann in der Büchse landet, entscheidet der Zufall! Wenn man Pech hat, wird man nach dem Öffnen der Dose von einem traurig dreinblickenden Fischauge angezwinkert...("Hol´mich hier raus, ich bin ein Fisch")! Ein bisschen Säure in Form von Essig oder Zitrone wirkt oft Wunder, macht ja die Gräten weich!
Neulich habe ich mir mal so ein paar Billig  - Büchsen geholt, Hering in Pfeffersauce, Hering in dies und Hering in das...pfui deibel! Was für ein eklig stinkender Blubber...da wurden wohl die Netze am nächsten Tag über der Eindosmaschine ausgeschüttelt! Den schlimmsten Gammel kriegt man in manchen osteuropäischen Supermärkten, da kann man froh sein, wenn sich keine rostigen Angelhaken im Dosenöffner verkeilen und der ganze Schnodder nicht nach ranzigem Katzenfutter schmeckt...
Aber was auch immer sich in diesen Dosen befindet....die Gräten sind immer Weich! Und die Schuppen auch....|kopfkrat
Ich frage mich auch immer, wie das funktioniert....

Weichmacher...ähnlich wie in Gummifischen....#c


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> .
> 
> Weichmacher...ähnlich wie in Gummifischen....#c




hitze und säure. mehr nicht.

allerdings vermute ich, dass noch ein Anti-Emetikum spendiert wird. anders kann ich mir eure leidenschaft nicht erklären.


----------



## Slick (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Für den kleinen Hunger eine Dose Ölsardinen.|supergri|supergri

Schmecken tut es zumindest.#c


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Egal ob Brathering oder einmanierter Hering usw. Die Kollegen sind doch alle mit Essig (o.Ä.) behandelt worden oder irre ich? Meines Wissens nach schon. Gibt ja auch ausreichend Rezepte die ähnlich verfahren, um bei den Weißfischen die ungeliebten Grätenmassen weich zu kriegen. Aus rein chemischer Sicht ist das ja auch logisch...

Bspw hier ab etwas Minute 4:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO-kFbSqoeE


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Essig, Zucker, Salz, Enyme, Hitze, Druck - und wer weiss schon, das alles da "arbeitet", was nicht zwangsweise deklariert werden muss (Stichwort  industrielle Hefeextrakte = natürliches Aroma)........

Ich zieh mir aber auch immer wieder gerne mal ne Dose rein - am liebsten Bier ;-))


----------



## zandernase (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir aber auch immer wieder gerne mal ne Dose rein - am liebsten Bier ;-))



yeah, und da sind auch auf keinen Fall Gräten drin!:q

Gruß ZN


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Eben ;-)


----------



## 42er barsch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

hi männers,

sonntag. 
10.50 uhr,

 da geht ne dose !  LOL LOL

zum thema zurrück.

das mit essig oder zitronensäure praktiziere ich selbst mit grossem erfolg, resultat ist aber das der fisch/die fische dann unweigerlich sauer sind.

das ist bei den makrelen oder sardinen definitiv nicht der fall.

diese sind auch nicht so durchgebraten,das sich die gräten von der hitze auflösen, wie ich es zum teil mit rotaugen mache.
ich fritiere die filets und lege diese dann in aromatisiertes pflanzenöl ein.

ich bin schon kurz davor mal an "die sendung mit der maus" zu schreiben, die gehen doch allen produktionsgeheimnissen auf die spur.  

GROSSES DOPPEL-LOL

also, wenn jemand noch eine idee hat, nur her mit der antwort.

gruss


----------



## Arschbert (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Man kennt es ja noch aus der Schule - Eier in essig einlegen -einige Stunden später ist das Gerät nackt . Da werden Gräten kein Problem sein .


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*



Arschbert schrieb:


> Eier in essig einlegen -einige Stunden später ist das Gerät nackt.


 
Hmmmm....interessant....|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*



Arschbert schrieb:


> Man kennt es ja noch aus der Schule - Eier in essig einlegen -einige Stunden später ist das Gerät nackt .



das ist doch ne nominierung fürs boardschweinchen wert.

antonio


----------



## hesi01 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

ich bekenne mich auch als fisch in dosen liebhaber, mache es aber auch schon mal selbst meine bratfische, meist aus mairenken oder rotfedern. dabei sind die gräten immer zart weich und nicht störend. meine erklärung liegt darin, das der essigsud entsprechend der weichmacher ist. bei ölsardinen die ich auch gerne esse wenn ich auf aal oder auch waller bin, denn in das übriggebliebene öl tauche ich die wurmbündel, das mag aal und waller. die sardinen die ess ich eh mit haut, kopf und haar sozusagen, egal ob in öl oder fritiert.


----------



## GandRalf (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Moin auch,

Eine Erklärung gibt es bei uns im Zoo jeden morgen um 11.
Bei der Fütterung der Seelöwen wird jedesmal darauf hingewiesen, dass nur Salzwasserfisch wie Makrelen und Heringe verfüttert wird.
Süsswasserfisch hat härtere Gräten, und würde zu Verdauungsproblemen bei den Tieren führen.
In den Dosen tut, wie oben schon angemerkt, Säure etc. ihr übriges.


----------



## Arschbert (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Was ist ein Boardschwein ?! Klingt irgendwie nicht nett :O
Gruß


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*



Arschbert schrieb:


> Was ist ein Boardschwein ?! Klingt irgendwie nicht nett :O
> Gruß



schweinchen bitte

für solche sprüche gibts hier regelmäßig ne bordferkelwahl:q

antonio


----------



## Arschbert (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Dann eben Schweinchen  Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## mcl (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Regt sich da grad Arschbert darüber auf dass Boardschwein nicht nett klingt?|bigeyes

|kopfkrat

LOL:vik:

BTT:

Denk auch dass da der Essig ausschlaggebend ist. Bei Bratheringen kommt noch die Hitze dazu.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Wenn ich Rollmops selber mache werden die Heringe auch in einer Mischung aus den Hauptbestandteilen Essig, Zitronenessig und Wasser ( plus Gewürze) eingelegt.
Die Säure "gart" den Fisch und macht die Gräten weich, wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt abpasst lässt sich dann das komplette Gerippe in einem Zug über die Mittelgräte heraus ziehen.
Den Säuregeschmack kann man über den Zuckeranteil in der Marinade steuern, der Rest wird anschließenden mit der Soße überlagert. (wenn man denn will)


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Aber so wirklich weiß jetzt auch keiner wie da funktioniert oder? 
Wäre mal interessant, weil ja einige jetzt ein Vakuumiergerät haben


----------



## patricka1982 (16. April 2013)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Also ich kann nur sagen das mir ein alter Hase aus dem Verein erzählt hat das der Essig oder allgemein die Säure die auch in Zitronen enthalten ist den Kalk innerhalb der Gräten auflöst und so die Gräten weich und Biegsam werden...kann man auch bei Wiki nachlesen...da iss das auch so erklärt...

Seit meinem Ersten Versuch mit kleineren (10-20 cm) Brassen und Rotaugen als Brathering oder Rollmopsart bin ich begeistert davon...

Grundsätzlich gilt es den Fisch so vorzubereiten wie man ihn gerne hätte also entweder gebacken oder nicht, steckt jenen (bei mir zwischen 5 und 6 Stück) in ein Einmachglas, gebt nach eigenem Belieben Zwiebeln, Lohrbeerblatt, Pfefferkörner, Knoblauch oder Chilischote dazu...

ist das getan macht man einen Sud aus 2:1 Essig:Wasser und würzt mit Salz, Zucker, Kräutern und Gewürzen oder sonstigen Zusätzen wie ein Schuss Wein (Jacky iss zu empfehlen )nach Geschmack...der Sud sollte schmecken...dann kurz aufkochen nicht zu lange sonst geht die Säure flöten und den Fisch damit übergießen Deckel zu, abkühlen lassen und zwei Wochen Kalt stellen danach merkt man nichts mehr von Gräten...

es gibt Viele die früher öffnen wollen aber ich habe festgestellt das sie nach dieser Zeit definitiv komplett weich sind...nach dem öffnen noch ewig haltbar hab meine letzte nach 4 Wochen gegessen...


----------



## 42er barsch (16. April 2013)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

hi patricia

das mit bratheringen aus weißfischen praktiziere ich schon mein halbes leben lang.

die konsistenz der von essig veränderten gräten ist aber eine völlig andere wie die der gräten aus einer der angesprochenen fisch-konserven.

vor allem sind die fische ( meistens sardinen oder makrelen- ( filet )kein bisschen sauer, was säure meiner meinung nach ausschließt.

ich hatte schon druck in in die engere wahl genommen, warum aber dann nur die gräten " porrös" und nicht das fleisch matsch ?


ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären.

desweiteren kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das in einer kleinen marrokanischen oder gar portugisischen dosenfisch-fabrik so mit chemikalien hantiert wird das feste organische masse porrös wird.

die dort angestellten " eindoser " möchte ich dann sehen.

ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären.

vielleich schreibe ich doch noch an " die sendung mit der maus "

DOPPEL-LOL

gruss


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2013)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi patricia
> desweiteren kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das in einer kleinen marrokanischen oder gar portugisischen dosenfisch-fabrik so mit chemikalien hantiert wird das feste organische masse porrös wird.
> gruss



Wo wenn nicht da |kopfkrat


----------



## patricka1982 (17. April 2013)

*AW: gräten im dosenfisch*

Okay dann halt so...in der Lebensmittelindustrie werden die Enzyme Bromelain und Papain zur Reifung von Fisch wie z.B. Matjes verwendet...Beides sind natürliche Verdauungsenzyme...Leider ist nichts zu finden ob die die Gräten weich machen nur das sie die Eiweißstruktur verändern und der Fisch so fermentiert...Natürlich würde das Wochen bis Monate dauern in der Industrie lediglich 5-10 Tage...

Habe zudem gelesen das eigentlich jeder ganze Fisch (sei es Hering,Makrele oder Sprotten oder sonstiges) der in Dosen ist, vorweg in eine geringer prozentigen Lake eingelegt wird bevor er in die Endverbraucherverarbeitung (sprich z.B. Sprotten geräuchert oder Hering eingelegt) gelangt...


----------

